# Что вы думаете о американских аппаратах позвоночной декомпрессии?



## AlfaAG (7 Фев 2012)

У меня грыжа к поясничном отделе.Месяц назад был прострел при поднятии тяжести и потом лечение.Сначала блокады,медикаментозное лечение и мануальная терапия и корсет при езде за рулем.На работу не хожу .Сейчас плавание по 1км. 5 раз в неделю,начинаю физические упражнения для спины и пресса без фанатизма.
В фитнес клубе взял журнал и там была реклама лечения грыжи диска позвоночника на американских аппаратах позвоночной декомпрессии. *****
Что Вы можете сказать о таком лечении и есть ли положительный опыт?


*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## marina197977 (7 Фев 2012)

Да уж я первый раз вижу такое лечение.... мне тоже было бы интересно...


----------



## nneva (7 Фев 2012)

Камуфлируете рекламу?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Фев 2012)

Вы бы снимки показали да о жалобах более подробно поведали.


----------



## AlfaAG (8 Фев 2012)

nneva написал(а):


> Камуфлируете рекламу?


Какая еще реклама?
Я хочу вылечиться и ищу разные методы..


----------



## AlfaAG (8 Фев 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Вы бы снимки показали да о жалобах более подробно поведали.


Сейчас жалоб нет практически. Боль в ноги не отдает. Бывает пощипывает слева около поясницы мышцу и при сидячей позе отдаленно отдает боль в проблемном месте L5-S1. Снимки есть, но они не в эл.виде.
Был на приеме у simos (Мостового). Советовал ЛФК и плавание.


----------



## AlfaAG (8 Фев 2012)

1. Процедура начинается с того, что на пациента надеваются два ремня 1(упряж), плотно фиксирующие пояснично-крестцовый и грудной отделы позвоночника.






2. Пациент встает на весы, встроенные в стол, находящийся в вертикальном положении. Фиксируется вес пациента на момент сеанса - первый индивидуальный параметр.
3. Стол переводится в горизонтальное положение. Под голову и колени пациента подкладываются подушки.




​4. Под поясницей поддувается лордотическая подушка до комфортного состояния. Таким образом, учитывается второй индивидуальный параметр - естественный изгиб лордоза. К нижней части упряжи присоединяется ремень, выставленный под определённым углом, через который происходит тяга. Угол наклона выставляется в соответствии с уровнем грыжевого выпячивания (третий индивидуальный параметр).




​5. Программа сеанса задаётся двумя параметрами: углом наклона ремня и весом тела пациента. После выхода Системы на расчётные параметры открывается стол. Пациент находится в состоянии максимального расслабления, т.е. псевдоневесомости.




​Таким образом, мы имеем чётко зафиксированную точку приложения силы и саму силу, величина которой изменяется по графику. Сила тяги меняется 18раз от мах до мin за сеанс (30 минут). Ремень совершает подёргивания с частотой 12 раз/секунду, что заставляет мышцы расслабиться (эффект гиперусталости мышцы) и не участвовать в процессе. Благодаря такому воздействию нижний позвонок проблемного сегмента оттягивается от верхнего, увеличивается пространство между ними. Образуется эффект псевдовакуума. Жидкость, омывающая диск, начинает поступать в образовавшееся пространство. Диск набирает массу, восстанавливает объём. Существенно изменяется процентное соотношение массы грыжи к массе тела диска. Восстанавливается амортизационная функция позвоночника в данной точке. Грыжа перестает поддавливать нервный корешок, т.е. быть агрессивной, и за счёт псевдовакуумэффекта постепенно «втягивается» на место.


----------



## gudkov (9 Фев 2012)

AlfaAG написал(а):


> Жидкость, омывающая диск, начинает поступать в образовавшееся пространство.



Что за ересь простите?)))) Какая там жидкость омывает диск, можно узнать?))))


----------



## Галюня (9 Фев 2012)

Не могу понять, зачем вытягивать позвоночник? Я себе это представляю так : растягиваем на аппарате пружину, как только возвращаемся с этого аппарата на ноги, пружина принимает исходное положение.


> Образуется эффект псевдовакуума


Ну образуется, и что? Как только вернетесь в исходное положение, все встанет на свои места. В чем смысл?


> Благодаря такому воздействию нижний позвонок проблемного сегмента оттягивается от верхнего, увеличивается пространство между ними.


Даже читать страшно, не то что применить на себе. Оттянули один позвонок от другого, а что дальше-то делать, чтобы они опять друг к другу не приблизились?


> Диск набирает массу, восстанавливает объём.


Просто нет слов, что за чушь? За счет чего он это все набирает и восстанавливает?
Насчет жидкости, омывающей диски в посте выше.


> Грыжа перестает поддавливать нервный корешок, т.е. быть агрессивной, и за счёт псевдовакуумэффекта постепенно «втягивается» на место.


Вы видимо, совсем не в теме. Или вы предлагаете жить на этом чудо-аппарате, чтобы грыжа всегда была"втянутой"?[/QUOTE]


----------



## gudkov (9 Фев 2012)

Да и так понятно, что очередная "дыба" для вытяжения, приправленная маркетинговой чушью и лженаучным бредом, про "жидкости омывающие диски" и т.п. Забавляет набор термино, типа "псевдовакуум". Интересно как вакуум может быть "псевдо"? Он или полный или неполный))) Вобщем выражения в стиле рекламы лохоБАДа какого нибудь, куча мудреных для обычного обывателя, а на деле  ничего не значащих слов.


----------



## Галюня (9 Фев 2012)

> Забавляет набор термино, типа "псевдовакуум".


Да одно это слово представляет всю абсурдность этого "лечения".
Акакий-4 видимо?
Люди Бога видимо не боятся, когда предлагают такое лечение. Радует только то, что есть этот форум, который не дает больным людям поверить таким лохотронщикам.


----------



## AlfaAG (10 Фев 2012)

Спасибо за разъяснения!Буду и дальше усиленно плавать + ЛФК + мануальная терапия....
НЕ буду у них тратить свои деньги.Да и лечение не дешевое -пишут минимум 20 процедур по 1800 руб. каждая(


----------



## Галюня (10 Фев 2012)

AlfaAG написал(а):


> Спасибо за разъяснения!Буду и дальше усиленно плавать + ЛФК + мануальная терапия....
> НЕ буду у них тратить свои деньги.Да и лечение не дешевое -пишут минимум 20 процедур по 1800 руб. каждая(


А еще очень полезно много ходить.


> !Буду и дальше усиленно плавать


Усиленно не нужно, все делайте до боли, если заболело, прекращайте.


----------



## AlfaAG (10 Фев 2012)

Галюня написал(а):


> А еще очень полезно много ходить.
> 
> Усиленно не нужно, все делайте до боли, если заболело, прекращайте.


Ходить на беговом тренажере планирую со следующей недели.От плавания боли нет в поясницеПлаваю по 1-1,2 км. в день и все ок!У меня есть цель -не только укрепить спину,но и выполнить норматив 3 взрослого разряда по вольному стилю,а это около 31 сек. 50м.Сейчас 35 плыву)


----------



## Галюня (10 Фев 2012)

AlfaAG написал(а):


> Ходить на беговом тренажере планирую со следующей недели.От плавания боли нет в поясницеПлаваю по 1-1,2 км. в день и все ок!У меня есть цель -не только укрепить спину,но и выполнить норматив 3 взрослого разряда по вольному стилю,а это около 31 сек. 50м.Сейчас 35 плыву)


Не усердствуйте особо, все хорошо в меру. Если есть грыжи, нужно себя вести аккуратнее,
 разряды Вам ни к чему. Хотя, конечно, радует, что Вы позитивно настроены.


----------



## Fiks23rus (12 Май 2012)

У нас в городе открылась клиника, которая использует американские аппараты позвоночной декомпрессии, вот ссылочка  (удалена модератором), что вы думаете об этом?стоит ли попробовать?у меня грыжа l5-l6, небольшие боли в пояснице.


----------



## Dinni (5 Дек 2012)

Сегодня впервые приняла сеанс декомпрессии на американском аппарате. Во время сеанса испытывала дискомфорт. Но через 2 часа поняла, что мне стало легче. Вытягивали шею.


----------

